
Curation Should Be a Feature, Not a User Interface - rrrrrrrrrrrryan
https://medium.com/@heyyoudvd/curation-should-be-a-feature-not-a-user-interface-ae52384bc30c
======
rrrrrrrrrrrryan
I'm sure Netflix does this mainly just to obfuscate how shallow their catalog
really is, but some of the bigger content platforms really have no excuse for
taking away features as basic as filtering and sorting.

